# November in North Myrtle Beach



## Miss Marty (Nov 8, 2008)

Arrived at the Fairfield  Wyndham Myrtle Beach Cottages 
Friday, Oct 31, 2008 after a 10 hour drive from Maryland 

Staying in a Three (3) Bedroom (Blue/Gray Exterior) Cottage 
for two (2) full weeks - Check out date - Friday Nov 14, 08

Earlier in the week they came out and power wash our house
Got a new coffee pot & Every it is nice - clean - comfortable.

Using "Free" Wireless Internet Access Available from Wayport!

If anyone wants to stop by or meet up 
E-Mail or call me at: 1-843-281-3300


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 8, 2008)

*Myrtle Beach at The Cottages*

There is a nice size Philips 32 inch Television & CD/DVD player 
located in the Living Room along with a Philips stereo system

So far we have enjoyed 2 DVD Rental movies while on vacation 

Shadow Man 
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## lprstn (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, that sounds like a nice relaxing vacation...can't beat being in a cottage.  How far are the cottages from the beach?  Can you walk to the beach?

How's the weather?

Is it a ghost town in Nov?  We usually stop there on the drive home from FL for a few days...but won't be able to this trip.


----------



## Moosie (Nov 8, 2008)

We wethere last month and it was beautiful.
My only complaint, I didn't see any dolphins! Of course no one has control of that, and we didn't make it to any of the tours in Calabash to see them, that is my fault.

If you get a chance you may want to check out:

http://www.marketcommonmb.com/

Great walking area and a lot of very decent restaurants, we ended up having a really good meal at PF Chang's.  I know it is a chain, and we had only been to it once out in Scottsdale.

This is the old air force base, and they did a great job converting it.  As you walk around you forget you are even in Myrtle Beach for some reason.

Continue to enjoy your time in MB.


----------



## lprstn (Nov 8, 2008)

*Best drinks and cozy Island atmosphere*

Check out Cheeseburger in Paradise....I love their Pina Colada's too die for!


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 10, 2008)

*Wynham Myrtle Beach Cottages*

_lprstn _

The Cottages are single family homes valued at half million or more
are located about 4 city blocks from the beach/ocean in a private setting. The housekeeping & maint staff does a great job keeping up 
The Cottages 

The Cottages have their own Swimming Pool - Bar-B-Q and Shuffle Board 
Plus you get to use all the amenities at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard 

The weather has been nice.. Sunny with temps in the high 60s to mid 70s. We have had the air conditioner on once or twice and the heat on early morning. (Had a new furnace filter installed the day we checked in) 

Bill went out and walked the neighborhood this morning
He took 222 photos!  I made a special CD of the houses. 

There are three big Christmas Shows & they bring in alot of bus tours. 
All the restaurants had huge crowds over the Holiday weekend.

Fall is not as crowded as summertime but 
there are plenty of home owners & guests. 
Myrtle Beach is a year round town these day, 
It is not the Summer Only Resort it once was.

Plan to Check out Cheeseburger in Paradise
We love virgin Pina Colada's too

Visited the Carolina Grande Timeshare today 
It is one of several Blue Green Resorts in MB
They have a heated outdoor pool on the 6th
floor with a view of the town and the ocean.


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 12, 2008)

*Myrtle Beach Open MRI*

On Monday Afternoon, November 10
I had an *Open MRI* at *InMed* Diagnostic Services of S.C. 

InMed is located off 17 Bypass & 48th St in Myrtle Beach 
The actual MRI test took about 30 minutes and afterwards 
I received a (DVD) computer disk (Windows XP) of my MRI 
to carry back home to my doctor.  The MB InMed staff were 
caring & friendly and provided exceptional customer service..


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 13, 2008)

*Ripley’s Aquarium of Myrtle Beach 7th Annual Festival of Trees*

*
On Tuesday, we visited Ripleys Aquarium and the Festival of Trees *

More than 50 trees are on display throughout the aquarium 
& are adorned in unique ornaments, representing the great diversity of the United States.

The Festival made its debut in the aquarium in 2001 with 10 trees that represented states such as New York, Florida, Pennsylvania and South Carolina. Some of the festival’s most unique trees include the glistening white decorated Alaska tree; the Kentucky Derby inspired red roses tree; Nevada, complete with a showgirl feather headdress; the all patriotic Pennsylvania tree; Oklahoma, with longhorns for a topper; and the magnificent Mardi Gras tree with masks and beads representing Louisiana.  

This year, Ripley’s unveiled two new trees: a Virgin Islands tree, and an Islands of the Pacific tree that includes Micronesia, Guam, Commonwealth of the Northern Marianas, and American Samoa. 

Returning again for this year’s festival is a 20 foot tall, red, white and blue tree in the outside plaza. The South Carolina tree is now bigger and brighter than ever!  It is now 18 feet tall & donned in magnolias, golf balls, sea shell wreaths and stars, with representation of the SC Gamecocks and Clemson Tigers


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 13, 2008)

*27th Annual Dickens Christmas Show & Festivals*

On Thursday, we went to the Annual Dickens Christmas Show 
at The Myrtle Beach Convention Center located on Oak Street
Bill took photos of the Christmas trees, wreaths & decorations

Then we went and had a late lunch at SpringHouse Restaurant 
walked out on Pier 14 and took a few photos (temps in the 70s)

Afterwards we returned to the show & strolled through the 
aisles of 350 period clad vendors hawking wares of fine art, 
crafts, imported gifts, and toys.  We had a wonderful day!

dickenschristmasshow .com


----------



## Miss Marty (Nov 15, 2008)

*November Myrtle Beach Trip*

*
Checked out of Wyndham Myrtle Beach Cottage 21  
603 4th Avenue South - North MB on Friday Nov 14*

The entire trip was perfect and we hated to leave.  We spent 12 long hours
on the road driving back Friday, with a stop in Historic Petersburg, Virginia.
We put 1,500 miles on our Mustang - Shell gas dropped to under $2 gallon!


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 11, 2009)

*Q: Wyndam at The Cottages  (Adding to old thread)*

*
Wyndham at The Cottages 
North Myrtle Beach ~  SC
Phone 1-843-281-3300*

Anyone own, stayed at or toured The Cottages 
Have they changed the carpet, furniture or added new plush bedding

How much are the 2010  maintenance fees - points - taxes


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 11, 2009)

*Myrtle Beach Roads and Parking Information*

*
NORTH MYRTLE BEACH CONNECTOR*

Descr:        
New location roadway from US 17 at Main Street intersection, 
traveling west across the Intracoastal Waterway along Firetower 
Road, with interchanges at SC 31 and SC 90.

Status:       
The new road is open, 
but expect lane closures throughout the week. (Oct)


In South Carolina, any vehicle displaying a valid handicapped, Purple 
Heart or Disabled American Veterans license tag, or a valid and 
official handicapped hang tag, may park for free at any parking meter.  

If your vehicle displays one of these, 
then you do not have to pay a parking meter anywhere in the state.  

http://www.cityofmyrtlebeach.com/meters.html


----------

